# retiring together?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have thoughts for someone, one of a couple who could be ready to retire or semi-retire, but the other doesn't seem interested? Different ideas, please, than that the retired would pick up more of the chores around the house or farm. That's already the case.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My now ex-husband and I retired within 6 months of each other. Notice that he is now an 'ex'. We couldn't get along 24/7 together. Now that we live in different houses, in different states, and see each other for a couple of days every 2-3 weeks we do pretty good.

Whoever is picking up the slack on chores now will be the one still picking up the slack....even if that is the person that is still working. This was a major battleground for us. I mistakenly thought that his majesty would start helping me around the house. Nope. Because I was there all the time and he was used to being a supervisor.....he decided I needed to be supervised...on EVERYTHING! I do mean that literally!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my husband travelled so i had full run of everything. when he came home on vacation though he worked like a ox. we got along so well working side by side. i couldn't wait for his retirement so we could be together day in and day out. alas it wasn't to be. you both have to be onboard though for it to work like that. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, it is so much better for me to retire and homestead full time and him to keep working at least part time. When he isn't working he wants to go go go --- somewhere, anywhere, and he wants me to go with him. How can I get anything done that way????


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweetie retired first, now I work part time to get a rest. Slave driver....James


----------

